# Trying Clomid at 44yrs



## Sweetbabydreams (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi I am relatively new to TTC.  My partner and me have tried for 6 months naturally before seeing our GP.  Neither of us have had children before.  I was told I am ovulating, but have slight PCOS and my partner has a lowered sperm count because of suffering from eczema.  Our GP who is very interested in fertility gave me two months supply of Clomid at 100mg and my partner three weeks of steriods (he said his lowered count could be easily sorted with steroids.  I was told to try and loose some weight as I am one stone overweight.

I have suffered from quite alot of discomfort (particularly around ovulation time ) on the Clomid and some marked mood swings. It is just one week to go before we find out if our first cycle of Clomid has been successful. 

I wondered if any other ladies at 44 have been successful on Clomid?  Do you know the stats of a chance of success?


----------



## fionamcintosh40 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi there - I was interested to read you post.  I too am 44 and just started on clomid (now on day 4).  I noticed it had been a few weeks since you posted and would love to know if you were successful? Fingers crossed you were - hope to hear back soon


----------



## Little B (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi there, 

I did three months on Clomid, 100 iu injections nightly. I had been ovulating myself (I'm 44) and had gotten pregnant naturally just before I turned 44 (well done, ovaries!), so I anticipated these shots being just what I needed - 2 or 3 eggs instead of 1, certainly I'd get pregnant?

I produced 2 good sized follicles one month and 3 good sized follicles each of the other two months. No pregnancy, or BFP, as I guess everyone here says. I think, in my heart of hearts (and my cup size) that I might have gotten fertilised at some point, but no pink lines, so no pregnancy.

Because I am 44, we are turning to IVF.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I read in one of my ivf books (will have to go and check which one) that Chlomid isn't normally given to the over 40's because it isn't effective for that age group.  I was given it for 2 months when I was 42, then a new doctor came to the clinic and when I saw him he told me it was a waste of time for me to have used it and he put me on Gonal......


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi there,
I tried for 6 months on Clomid. I was 44 going on 45, and my Ob Gynae, whose very experienced in this field, quite reluctant to give it to me.  I think she knew it wouldn't make much difference, and implied as such.  The problem is, at our age, the eggs tend not to fertilize cause of poor egg quality, and the stats for IVF at 44plus aren't good. You've prob heard chances of success are 1-2% with yr own eggs even if you have a very good FSH.  Alarming, but its the horrible unpalatable truth.. you may have a high FSH rate, but due to poor egg quality, things are loaded against you from the start. We were advised that ED, or adoption was the best route..and are doing ED at clinic in Spain. having said all this,  I do wish you luck. You never know.. 
Ali xx


----------

